# Windmill pics



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They really stand out on those dark horizons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> They really stand out on those dark horizons.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They sure do.The yard with the Harvestor is our Home place where my Mom lives.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Freaking eyesore is what they are, but what do I know?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow.....I'd like to say "that's neat" but that feeling only lasts a sec


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well something else we can blame on Obbummer and the tree huggers,Green power,its mandated that a certain % of the power comes from wind,solar,etc??High priced power.

132 towers cost $500,000,000 installed.Yep 1/2 Billion bucks,There are at least a couple thousand towers in southern Mn alone.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Do they lease the ground from the land owner for the tower? I am sure there is all kinds of headaches when they need to come across the field to do maintenance...

I hate mowing around telephone poles, I am sure windmill towers wouldn't be much better...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Do they lease the ground from the land owner for the tower? I am sure there is all kinds of headaches when they need to come across the field to do maintenance...
> 
> I hate mowing around telephone poles, I am sure windmill towers wouldn't be much better...


There is a few ways they do it.On our farm we had 2 options.A 30 yr lease with a annual payment each yr.Or a lump sum payment up front which was about 50% of the total of 30 yrs of payments.

The annual payments go up 2% per yr.
After 30 yrs renegotiate the lease or they remove it.

There are some other wind farms paying on % of electric produced.Tower breaks down it affects the payments.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

All them damn fans is why we have so much wind Cy!

I'm not joking in the least when I say that I heard that from some grumpy old guys at the Cenex store one morning.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have them in my backyard but I love watching them in some of the coastal areas here. People seem to farm around them ok there but they already had weird fields from the dikes and drainage ditches of the reclaimed land.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> I don't have them in my backyard but I love watching them in some of the coastal areas here. People seem to farm around them ok there but they already had weird fields from the dikes and drainage ditches of the reclaimed land.


Yea plunking down a couple towers to farm around in 150 acre farm with no obstacles in it was kinda hard to do.

farming around them is a draw back but tried to plan ahead with the driveways to the way you farm.They also can change surface water drainage as the roads are 4-6" higher then the field.

My GPS don't work quite as good on the farm with the towers,just once in awhile it seems to screw it up,that and the transmission line that goes by.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I like this big Aermotor just down the road from you, Cy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> I like this big Aermotor just down the road from you, Cy.


You were that close and didn't stop??lol 

Local tax dollars at work there."the big red barn"was supposed to be a regional tourist center.I think it was 7M they spent on the place.It had a train engine in it and a small movie theater with a movie about the area.I think the movie was $1.And they had a consession stand for some snacks.After 1 yr they said it didn't pay to keep it open.Turned around and sold the place for pennies on the dollar.

They probably pd huge bucks for the windmill.I heard the landscapeing bill was 45,000 when they built it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm gonna pass that on, my friend is looking to spend big bucks on autosteer to plant orchard rows on his farm but he is directly under transmission lines.



swmnhay said:


> Yea plunking down a couple towers to farm around in 150 acre farm with no obstacles in it was kinda hard to do.
> 
> farming around them is a draw back but tried to plan ahead with the driveways to the way you farm.They also can change surface water drainage as the roads are 4-6" higher then the field.
> 
> My GPS don't work quite as good on the farm with the towers,just once in awhile it seems to screw it up,that and the transmission line that goes by.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> You were that close and didn't stop??lol
> 
> Local tax dollars at work there."the big red barn"was supposed to be a regional tourist center.I think it was 7M they spent on the place.It had a train engine in it and a small movie theater with a movie about the area.I think the movie was $1.And they had a consession stand for some snacks.After 1 yr they said it didn't pay to keep it open.Turned around and sold the place for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> They probably pd huge bucks for the windmill.I heard the landscapeing bill was 45,000 when they built it.


It's being used now, but for what?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> I'm gonna pass that on, my friend is looking to spend big bucks on autosteer to plant orchard rows on his farm but he is directly under transmission lines.


talked to the GPS guys transmission lines are more of a issue with them then the windmills.Issue i had was directly under them.My AB line took a right turn,lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> It's being used now, but for what?


it was sold to the Vet's, AKA Oxford Labs,AKA Prairie Holdings.or one of the many names they go by


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> talked to the GPS guys transmission lines are more of a issue with them then the windmills.Issue i had was directly under them.My AB line took a right turn,lol.


At least you now know that your system IS NOT a LEFT turn LIBERAL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, could not help myself, 90+ and humid in Michigan, almost feels like I moved South, heat stoke maybe? Na, the wife says I just need to get out of the sun for awhile.

Larry


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

the wind farms are taking off here too goverment funded .here they seem to be on hilly country.they do get complain, s from some neighbors noise etc. In the state I live in we pay I think the second highest price for power.so it is becoming viable to go full solar off the grid.


----------

